# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Sherimi me Kur`an (Rukje)

## Omari

1. Ne kete video do te shikoni se si Shekihu sheron nje Vajze e cila ne trupin e saj ka nje E-Xhin prej te cilit vuan shum semundje, do te vereni se si Sheikhu detyron E-Xhinin te dal nga trupi i vajzes edhe ate duke e pranuar Islamin dhe duke u be E-Xhini musliman!

Video: http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...7079425&q=jinn

2. Ne videon e dyte do te ndiqni se si Shekhu sheron nje njeri ne trupin e te cilit ka gjithashtu nje E-Xhin me te cilin edhe komunikon Sheikhu duke e pyt sa vjeçar eshte e Ai duke perdorur zerin e njeriut pergjigjet se eshte 16 vjecar dhe se ne trupin e tij ka hyre pak para marteses se tij para 5 viteve permes Sihrit ne ushqim. Gjithashtu E-Xhini tregon se ne trup bashk me te jan edhe 6 rojtar te tij dhe se do te pranoj Islamin dhe nuk do te hynte me ne trupa te njerezve me kusht qe Sheikhu ta mbronte ate (E-Xhinin) nga magjistaret.

Video: http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...6263030&q=jinn 

3. Ne videon e trete do te shikoni Sheikhun e njejte duke sheruar nje pacient tjeter i cili eshte i paralizuar dhe vuan teper jasht normales per shkak se ne trupin e tij ka nje Shejtan ne kete rast, ju mund te ndiqni vet biseden ndermjet Shejtanit dhe Sheikhut dhe do te vereni se si Sheikhu i thot Shejtanit te behet musliman por ai ja kthen se nuk guxon sepse familja e tij do ta mbyste menjehere! Shekihu e detyron shejtanin te dale nga trupi i njeriut dhe njeriu ngritet dhe kthehet ne normale, ai tani mund te hec dhe nuk ka asnje problem.

Video: http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...814&q=exorcism

Per me shum video nga raste te ndryshme ku behet Rukje (Sherim me Kur`an) mund ti shikoni ketu: http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=exorcism ose http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=jinn

----------


## Lov!

..................

----------


## forum126

Po e shikoj tani subhanallah cfare i ben kurani shejtanit shikojeni te gjithe 

Kjo teme shpjegohet ketu

*A ju kane bere magji*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?p=640096

----------


## alDI

Kam qene shum here prezent ne tilla raste dhe eshte vertet e e habitshme si flet xhindi me zerin e tij por me gojen e robit qe ka zaptuar dhe ai i zaptuari eshte thjesht nje kufom qe ben ca i urdheron xhindi.
Por mos harrojm se nuk mjafton vetem leximi i kuranit por edhe lexuesi duhet te jet mjeshter dhe te kete dije nga kurani dhe suneti ,sa me i devotshem te jet ai qe ben rukjen aq me shum jn shancet qe xhindi te dali shpejte.

Sidoqoft kush fal 5 vaktet dhe i mbeshtetet Allahut dhe beson se cdo e mire dhe cdo e keqe vjen me deshiren  e Allahut ateher ska pse te ket frik nga kto gjera.

----------


## Omari

ZBULIMI I PSIKOLOGUT VANDAR HOVEN MBI FJALEN ALL-LLAH 

E VËRTETA DHE REALITETI 

Psikologu Holandez Vander Hovën ne përpjekjet e tij studimore në fushën e psikologjise, ka informuar publikun rreth zbulimit te tij te fundit mbi efektin e te lexuarit te Kuranit si dhe përsëritjen e fjalës ALL-LLAH. 

Ai ka pohuar se ky zbulim nuk është vetëm për pacientin ne veçanti, mirëpo për të gjithë njerëzit ne përgjithësi. Profesori Holandez Vander, ka konfirmuar se zbulimi i tij është i bazuar ne studime dhe hulumtime të shumta, njëherit është zbatuar edhe ne shumë paciente, prej një periudhe tre vjetore. 

Disa nga pacientet e tij nuk qenë fare mysliman, disa te tjerë nuk flisnin gjuhën arabe dhe megjithatë, ishin te kërkuar qe ta shqiptonin qartazi fjalën All-llah, ne mënyre qe ta gjenin shërimin. 

Të arriturat ishin mahnitëse, e ne veçanti mbi ata qe vuanin nga brengosja, hidhërimi dhe presioni. 
E përditshmja Saudite El-Vatan, ka bërë te njohur raportin e Psikologut Holandez, në të cilin thuhet: 
 Ata te cilët kanë mundësi ta lexojnë shkrimin Arab si dhe ata te cilët lexojnë Kuranin rregullisht, janë te mbrojtur nga sëmundjet psikike, te tillët janë myslimanet. 

Psikologu, shpjegoi se çdo shkronjë në fjalën Allah ka ndikim pozitiv ne shërimin e sëmundjeve mendore. 
Ne studimin e tij, ai pohoi se çdo shkronjë posedon karakteristikat e veta, p.sh.: shkronja e parë e fjalës All-llah, është: (A), kjo shkronjë është e lëshuar nga sistemi frymëmarrës dhe ne te njëjtën kohe bënë kontrollimin e frymëmarrjes. Ai shtoi se shqiptimi i bashkëtingëllores (L) ashtu sikurse ne gjuhën arabe, zbutë sistemin e frymëmarrjes për disa momente, dhe atë kur gjuha ndeshet me pjesën e sipërme te nofullës me një ndalje ne mes, dhe këtë ndalje fillon ta përsëris vazhdimisht. 

Ndërsa, sa i përket shqiptimit te shkronjës se fundit, pra shkronja (H), ku përmes se cilës shkaktohet një kontakt ne mes te mushkërive dhe zemrës, dhe ky kontakt apo takim kontrollon dhe verifikon te rrahurat e zemrës. 

Ajo qe me se shumti na tërheq vëmendjen është se, ky psikolog nuk i takon besimit islam, mirëpo është i dhënë shumë pas shkencave islame si dhe është duke bërë hulumtime ne fshehtësitë e Kuranit. 
All-llahu i Madherishem, thotë: 

Ne do tua bëjmë atyre të mundshme që ti shohin argumentet Tona në horizonte dhe në veten e tyre deri që tu bëhet e qartë se ai (Kurani) është i vërtetë. A nuk mjafton që Zoti yt është dëshmitar për çdo gjë? 
[Kur'an, 41:53] 



Përktheu nga Gjuha Angleze 
Fehim Xh. Dragusha 
26.03.2006 
Marr nga Zeriyt

----------


## RULE_partizani

SUBHANALLAH,,,,  nuk di ca te shtoj me shum

----------


## rabija

Vertet ketu shihet madheshtia e fjaleve te Kuranit Famelarte! Te rrenqethet trupi tek i shikon.SUBHANALLAH

----------


## DEN_Bossi

Allahu ju nderofte ne kete dhe ne boten tjeter.
Eshte nje informacion i mrekullueshem.

----------

